# Fresh Opinions on Tumbling Media and Copper Wire Shearing?



## willong (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello Bottle Tumblers:

The subject has come up in previous threads, most recently in *General Chat* with title *Copper BB's*. https://www.antique-bottles.net/threads/copper-bbs.696804/

*What is your preferred media (and additive, if any) for tumbling antique bottles?* It seems to me that most members here use copper in the form of short cylindrical sections cut from solid-copper-core electrical wire. I'd like to solicit responses from both those who use copper, and from those who use a different media.

*Does anyone use stainless steel?* I note that SS media is presently available on Amazon for significantly lower price than copper. What's more, it seems to be offered in more forms and in forms that exhibit more uniformity of the individual particles.

*If you use copper, what would you consider the optimum dimensions of the individual particles?* (wire gauge, or wire diameter and length in decimal inch, fraction or metric--however you prefer to specify--I'll convert to my needs)

If you think that a *mix of particle diameters and lengths* works better, please elaborate.

The previous discussion in the *Copper BB's* thread got me interested in designing a better tool for shearing copper wire easily and consistently. I have a design in mind--I'm now trying to decide if it is worth the effort to build the tool.

If I could offer a tool that would mount on a bench or clamp in a bench-mounted vise, and it would shear wire with minimal effort, cut it to a consistent length, eject the cut pieces into a container and also give you the option of driving the tool by hand crank or with an impact wrench would you be interested?

*What would you consider a fair price* for a *durable* tool of that type?

Thanks in advance for your responses.


Will


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 9, 2022)

With the amount required we would have a need for speed. What is the largest Guage of wire that can be cut reliability? I like using a mix of lengths and guages, although  i'm not sure it helps.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Jan 10, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> With the amount required we would have a need for speed. What is the largest Guage of wire that can be cut reliability? I like using a mix of lengths and guages, although  i'm not sure it helps.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I'm inclined to think that I'd make the tool capable of shearing wire gauges 16 through 10. The design I have in mind would be capable of shearing larger than 10 gauge. However, to make the process quick at producing clean and consistently cut bits, it would not be adjustable for wire diameters* and I doubt that there would be any demand for larger diameters. Of course, I could be wrong in that assumption, which is why I am hoping for considerable input from members here.

* The design I have in mind would feature dedicated, fixed-diameter ports for several different wire gauges, but I think three or four ports would be a practicable limit.

What type additive compund, if any, do you use with your copper Robby?


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 10, 2022)

BBs are a no no.  They are steel core (harder than glass) with a super thin coating of copper.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 10, 2022)

willong said:


> I'm inclined to think that I'd make the tool capable of shearing wire gauges 16 through 10. The design I have in mind would be capable of shearing larger than 10 gauge. However, to make the process quick at producing clean and consistently cut bits, it would not be adjustable for wire diameters* and I doubt that there would be any demand for larger diameters. Of course, I could be wrong in that assumption, which is why I am hoping for considerable input from members here.
> 
> * The design I have in mind would feature dedicated, fixed-diameter ports for several different wire gauges, but I think three or four ports would be a practicable limit.
> 
> What type additive compund, if any, do you use with your copper Robby?


I like aluminum oxides. They break down and become finer the longer they are used. Carbide is good for cutting it too breaks down but stays sharper. I have over done it with so I pretty much stick to aluminum. I have cerium and just started using that. It seems 1200 grit.


----------



## willong (Jan 10, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> BBs are a no no.  They are steel core (harder than glass) with a super thin coating of copper.


Understood Bruce; I was not inclined to use BB's myself, even though they can be had in solid copper (for reloading non-toxic shotshells). I think that the sharp edges of sheared copper wire would be much more efficient and cut crud quicker than would spherical BB's. The mention of copper BB's in my posting was just referencing the recent thread.


----------

